
TopTal blacklisted me - gatosufridor
Their response after I&#x27;ve submitted the Codility tests:<p>&quot;After analyzing your results once again, we have found significant similarities with online solutions from other Codility tests. Upon further investigation from our screening team, we have concluded that some of the solutions you provided were mainly not your own.
This leads us to believe that you and Toptal are not a good match. Issues like this are too relevant for us to overlook, so we cannot allow you to move forward with our screening process and must close your application permanently.
We would like to thank you for all the time and effort you put into the screening process so far. We wish you success in your future endeavors.&quot;<p>Yes, I cheated and it&#x27;s my fault. However, what is the point of studying these tests for months if:<p>1. I&#x27;ll never use them in real life.<p>2. let&#x27;s say I study these algorithms for 6 months and try again, if I pass, I&#x27;ll be put into a waiting list and wait until one of their clients agrees to work with me.<p>So, I don&#x27;t see the point of this and I think they might have done me a favor by blacklisting me.<p>About me: I&#x27;m a experienced and self-taught developer and I&#x27;ve been working with web development since the mid 90s, I&#x27;m not good with math&#x2F;academic exercises but I think I&#x27;m a reasonably good developer (not one of the top 3% obviously).<p>I guess I don&#x27;t see the point of joining TopTal if they make it this difficult, when I can still work with clients directly and cut the middleman.<p>Anyone else with similar experiences?
======
thsowers
> I'll never use them in real life

I agree with you, but many job applications often have ridiculous hoops that
you must jump through, and these often have a negative impact if you do not
adhere to the predefined criteria.

Companies are often looking for very specific skills and talent, but many look
beyond the exact code that you write and value additional things like attitude
and communication skills.

I ask this as someone who sincerely sympathizes with the frustration of being
dragged through many modern applications/interviews: If you were a hiring
manager, would you want to hire someone who clearly cheated on or didn't
adhere directly to your application process?

------
hguhghuff
No jobs for cheats.

You’re surprised? Angry? Indignant? It’s someone else’s fault you had to
cheat?

Please.

~~~
gatosufridor
I bet no other developer ever looked at Stack Overflow!

